# hi every one new to this site



## leslie123 (Oct 26, 2008)

just bought my first ever 225 tt and made up,but only for one thing, the bulb symbol of a bulb out, comes up,every time i slow down or stop, and somtimes the bulb symbol with a dotted ring around it on the dash board. checked all bulbs on car and their ok .what could be up. and as any one had any the same ploblem. i bought it private,so no warrenty, please help thanks les


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi welcome to the forum have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk. The bulb problem could be caused by led bulbs, maybe the numberplate lights?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

hi welcome

sorry can't help on the bulb thing, but hope it;s a simple fix


----------



## leslie123 (Oct 26, 2008)

am worried ,hope its not a dashpod ploblem, hope someone out there can give me a clue. dont want to take it in to audi. dealer. too exspensive. doesnt make sence. all the bulbs are working fine. just flashing the yellow symbol now again as a warning.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

if it was a dashpod problem, this should be replaced free of charge to all i believe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------

